# WD MyDrive fails to attach on USB3 port



## jkcarrol (Mar 8, 2015)

I was having the same problem on 9.2, but recently upgraded to 10.1/amd64 and still have the same problem.

Here's the dmesg when I plug in the device:

```
ugen3.7: <Western Digital> at usbus3
umass0: <MSC Bulk-Only Transport> on usbus3
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4001
umass0:10:0:-1: Attached to scbus10
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): Retrying command
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): Retrying command
```
Here's the relevant line of output from `usbconfig | grep ugen3.7`:

```
ugen3.7: <My Book 1140 Western Digital> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (8mA)
```
`sysctl -a | grep xhci` output:

```
device  xhci
xhci0: <ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf7600000-0xf7607fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
xhci0: 32 byte context size.
usbus1 on xhci0
xhci1: <ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf7300000-0xf7307fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci6
xhci1: 32 byte context size.
usbus2 on xhci1
hw.usb.xhci.streams: 0
hw.usb.xhci.debug: 0
hw.usb.xhci.xhci_port_route: 0
hw.usb.xhci.use_polling: 0
dev.usbus.1.%parent: xhci0
dev.usbus.2.%parent: xhci1
dev.xhci.%parent:
dev.xhci.0.%desc: ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 controller
dev.xhci.0.%driver: xhci
dev.xhci.0.%location: slot=0 function=0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.RP02.PXSX
dev.xhci.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1b21 device=0x1042 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8488 class=0x0c0330
dev.xhci.0.%parent: pci3
dev.xhci.0.wake: 0
dev.xhci.1.%desc: ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 controller
dev.xhci.1.%driver: xhci
dev.xhci.1.%location: slot=0 function=0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.RP05.PXSX
dev.xhci.1.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1b21 device=0x1042 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8488 class=0x0c0330
dev.xhci.1.%parent: pci6
dev.xhci.1.wake: 0
```
And `dmesg | grep xhci` output:

```
xhci0: <ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf7600000-0xf7607fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
xhci0: 32 byte context size.
usbus1 on xhci0
xhci1: <ASMedia ASM1042 USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf7300000-0xf7307fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci6
xhci1: 32 byte context size.
usbus2 on xhci1
uhub2: <0x1b21 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub3: <0x1b21 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
```


----------



## jkcarrol (Mar 8, 2015)

I saw almost the same issue reported here:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/wd-my-book-fatal-error-failed-to-attach-to-device.49904/

And the power_off/power_on trick seems to work, but then I still am only getting 40MB/s on a USB3 drive:

```
da0: <WD My Book 1140 1012> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-6 device
da0: Serial Number 574343305330383338383230
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 953837MB (1953458176 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 121597C)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
```
Ideas why it's not operating at full USB3 speeds?


----------



## jkcarrol (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, there appears to be a bug in the firmware for the front facing USB connectors. Despite different attempts in the BIOS, the front USB connectors are only operating at USB 2.0 speeds. Plugging into one of the two USB3 ports in the back I get full USB3 speed on the external hard drive. I still have to use the power_off/power_on trick though it seems.


----------

